# Anyone played R.U.S.E.?



## JDP (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting it on PS3 and wondered if anyone had tried it? Apparently it's Move compatible.


----------



## Somni (Sep 20, 2010)

I had wanted to get it for the PC but mine is too decrepid.  I'd be interested to know what people think of it though as if it is good I might have to consider upgrading.


----------



## Captain Campion (Sep 28, 2010)

I downloaded the demo but haven't had a chance to play it. If I get a chance anytime soon, I'll post impressions.


----------



## JDP (Oct 4, 2010)

If anyone's interested, I got this at the weekend. Only had about an hour or so to play, but really enjoyed it. Got used to using the controller rather than mouse/keyboard as you might on the PC. Will share more info as I get a chance to play a bit more.

Might get a PS3 Move today and try that out...


----------



## Somni (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd be interested to know how you find it.  I've seen some demo-videos and it looks good fun but I can't even run the demo and I don't want to waste money on a new PC just to find out that i don't like the game.


----------



## JDP (Oct 15, 2010)

Have played this a bit using the move controller. It takes a little getting used to but is great fun.

Overall, gameplay is fairly slow (I'm still on the early levels yet, medium difficulty). I'm really enjoying it though.


----------



## Somni (Oct 18, 2010)

Slow is good.  I get tired of having to defend against rushes of enemies whilst trying to build my side.  This happens all to often in newer games.  Perhaps I'm getting slower.  Is there a fairly gentle learning curve?


----------

